# Carolina Speedcubing



## Sir E Brum (Jan 30, 2009)

Do you even exists or am I the only one? Just curious; I have not seen anyone from either state.


----------



## shelley (Jan 30, 2009)

Chris Hardwick is from NC.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 30, 2009)

according to this, Athefre is also from NC


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 30, 2009)

Chris Brownlee (megaminx master) is apparently from South Carolina.

Also, the Satterfields live in Charleston, SC.

You appear to be in a good area for quality cubers.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 30, 2009)

My father lives in SC, I go visit him a few weeks out of the year.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm in concord, NC... but I only started cubing less than a month ago.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 30, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Chris Brownlee (megaminx master) is apparently from South Carolina.
> 
> Also, the Satterfields live in Charleston, SC.
> 
> You appear to be in a good area for quality cubers.



Haha, I didn't even know it. I wish we could have some competitions down here though.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 30, 2009)

Sir E Brum said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Brownlee (megaminx master) is apparently from South Carolina.
> ...



Looks like a prime opportunity to go out and do one yourself. Seriously. You could probably get Chris Hardwick to act as your WCA delegate with a little sweet-talking. Or if he's not available, I bet Bob Burton could be cajoled into coming down with some work.

Just make sure you include megaminx - we all want to see what Chris Brownlee can do in competition.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 30, 2009)

Depending upon the date, I could probably attend and contribute at least three timers/displays.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 30, 2009)

Well I sent Chris an email. So I will see how it goes with him. I will post in this thread of course.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jan 30, 2009)

My fiance lives in Greensboro, NC, so I'm down there quite a bit on weekends. Chris and I have actually gotten together on occasion and cubed while I'm there. If there was a competition in either NC or SC, I would definitely 100% be there.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 30, 2009)

Jason Baum said:


> My fiance lives in Greensboro, NC, so I'm down there quite a bit on weekends. Chris and I have actually gotten together on occasion and cubed while I'm there. If there was a competition in either NC or SC, I would definitely 100% be there.



This is turning out to be very promising.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'd probably be able to make it. I live in Atlanta, so not too much of a trip depending on the area. I'm needing to visit a school in NC anyway, so I could fit it in.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 6, 2009)

All right I heard back from Chris and he said he could delegate and co-organize. But that would depend on the date. So what works for you guys?


----------



## Athefre (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'm from NC. Mount Airy.


----------



## ndm13 (May 10, 2012)

official competitons in North Carolina

Hello i would like to know if any official competitions are ever going to happen in North Carolina?


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 10, 2012)

I'm pretty sure there's one planned for this summer in North Carolina.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 10, 2012)

It should be announced within a week.


----------



## BlueDevil (May 10, 2012)

If it is on the 23rd of June... I will love you guys.


----------



## Bob (May 10, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> If it is on the 23rd of June... I will love you guys.


 
it is not on the 23rd of june.


----------



## BlueDevil (May 10, 2012)

Bob said:


> it is not on the 23rd of june.


 
I was gonna be in NC then, but I guess I'll just wait and see what other comps happen near me in the summer/early fall.


----------



## MirzaCubing (May 10, 2012)

What day is it on?


----------



## ernie722 (May 10, 2012)

Oh yea and will there also be comps in VA as well?


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (May 11, 2012)

NC competition FTW! This means I get to go to two comps this summer


----------



## Zarxrax (May 11, 2012)

North Carolina eh? I might finally be able to go to my first comp.


----------



## ndm13 (May 12, 2012)

do you know where it will be in nc


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (May 12, 2012)

ndm13 said:


> do you know where it will be in nc


 When I asked Tim a while back he said Raleigh.


----------



## ndm13 (May 12, 2012)

oh cool do you know if it will be official


----------



## Bob (May 12, 2012)

ndm13 said:


> oh cool do you know if it will be official


 
yes, i do.


----------



## ndm13 (May 12, 2012)

cool do you know why it is not on there world cubing associations website or is it going to be in 2013


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 12, 2012)

ndm13 said:


> cool do you know why it is not on there world cubing associations website or is it going to be in 2013


 
We haven't announced it yet, still finalizing it. It will be there soon.


----------



## ndm13 (May 13, 2012)

ok great i cant wait i will finaly get to go to my first cubing competition.do you know if you give me a rough date of when it will be thanks so much.


----------



## Bob (May 14, 2012)

ndm13 said:


> ok great i cant wait i will finaly get to go to my first cubing competition.do you know if you give me a rough date of when it will be thanks so much.


 
be patient. it will be announced soon. don't make us announce it late out of spite.


----------



## ndm13 (May 14, 2012)

ok i'm sorry i was excited.to go to my first competition. will you let me know when you announce it.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 14, 2012)

ndm13 said:


> ok i'm sorry i was excited.to go to my first competition. will you let me know when you announce it.



They'll let everyone know. It'll be posted on the WCA homepage, under competitions, and will be specified in a thread on here. The title will either be changed or a new thread will be made. You ask lots of questions, lol.


----------



## ndm13 (May 16, 2012)

Hey every one post here if you think you are going to go.


----------



## BlueDevil (May 16, 2012)

ndm13 said:


> Hey every one post here if you think you are going to go.


 
Just wait until the thread for it is posted on the forum. Once people know when and where it is, they will definitely post about whether or not they are going and their opinions about the events chosen. It happens for all competition threads.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Aug 5, 2012)

will there be anymore NC (charlotte maybe?) competitions later this year or next because i really wanted to go to the raliegh open but i wasn't able to. I really want to go to a competition


----------



## BlueDevil (Aug 5, 2012)

ducttapecuber said:


> will there be anymore NC (charlotte maybe?) competitions later this year or next because i really wanted to go to the raliegh open but i wasn't able to. I really want to go to a competition



This was the first competition ever in North Carolina. If you are dying to go to a competition, try one in West Virginia or Maryland


----------



## Bob (Aug 6, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> This was the first competition ever in North Carolina. If you are dying to go to a competition, try one in West Virginia or Maryland



That is good advice. Do not count on another competition in the Carolinas in 2012.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 6, 2012)

Come to Battle of Appalachia 2012! It's 6 hours away from Charlotte but it might be your only possibility.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Aug 23, 2012)

Not many competition are in the Carolinasmad So I was thinking we all should get together. And I mean everyone from 9 minutes 59 seconds to 6 seconds. It would be a geat way to share ideas (so basically a competition without the competing part)
Post your ideas on where and when to do this below.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Aug 26, 2012)

So I guess I am the only cuber in the Carolinas and surrounding areas...


----------



## Mikel (Aug 26, 2012)

You can check Cubing USA to find other cubers in your area.


----------



## Skullush (Aug 27, 2012)

I can tell you for a fact that there are cubers in NC.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Aug 28, 2012)

It was a bit of a joke because no one had replied saying they would want to get together


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 4, 2012)

No one sees the post in the Off topic forum group on the homepage.
I'm in central virginia, so I doubt I can come. If a comp were to ever happen, either as far north in NC you can go (as close to the border) or Greenville, SC would be best.
ofc, a virginia comp would be _the_ best, but if it's in the carolinas...


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 4, 2012)

ya I would be able to go to comp in VA
maybe next year several of us can organize a comp in either NC, SC, or VA


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 4, 2012)

I thought it would be a great idea if most of the cubers in/around the carolina could get together somewhere
If enough people are interested we should plan something. Post below if you are interested or have any suggestions where and when we could do this


----------



## F perm (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah, I'm from NC, but I don't know if I can go.
I've got school


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 4, 2012)

Chances are I could go as long as I wouldn't have to go too far and it was on a weekend. I live in Cary btw.


----------



## Zarxrax (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm near the Charlotte area. Work every weekend though...


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 5, 2012)

Does anyone have an idea on when (most likely weekends) you would be available or where we would have this 
I am thinking Charlotte area for several reasons:
Several of us are in that area, its highly assessable (highways), and it would be easiest for me (haha)


----------



## speedcubingman (Sep 5, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> Chances are I could go as long as I wouldn't have to go too far and it was on a weekend. I live in Cary btw.



we should totally meet up. i live in cary too . im thinking about a meet up at bond park...


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 5, 2012)

speedcubingman said:


> we should totally meet up. i live in cary too . im thinking about a meet up at bond park...


Definitely, I have a friend who could also probably go. Judging from the competitor map for Raleigh Open, there are some others I could try contacting too.


----------



## speedcubingman (Sep 5, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> Definitely, I have a friend who could also probably go. Judging from the competitor map for Raleigh Open, there are some others I could try contacting too.



great, when should we have the meet? like winter break-ish or likehalloween type ish? lol im so excited there are more people in cary who cubed than i thought. oh and i have a friend who could go too. he was at raleigh open too.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 5, 2012)

speedcubingman said:


> great, when should we have the meet? like winter break-ish or likehalloween type ish? lol im so excited there are more people in cary who cubed than i thought. oh and i have a friend who could go too. he was at raleigh open too.


For the next few weeks I'm fairly busy I'll PM you with better detail though.


----------



## speedcubingman (Sep 5, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> For the next few weeks I'm fairly busy I'll PM you with better detail though.



great


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 5, 2012)

I have family in Cary/Raleigh, so I would have no trouble meeting there.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice! I went to the Raleigh Open this year. Can't wait till this. I got quite a bit faster since the comp. I was then averaging 23 seconds now 18 seconds. And if it's in summer 2013 i should be like 15 or sub 15!


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 5, 2012)

Ya, I wanted to go to the Raleigh Open so bad but we were just coming back from a trip the day before, and no one would drive me three hours at 5am the next day. So I really want to meet other cubers, especially since I am not very fast and have not had a conversation with anyone faster than I am.

Winter break will probably work for me because I usually go down to Cary at that time to visit relatives.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't want this idea to die.
What day(s) would wotk for everybody? We want to meet in Cary right? Do we want to meet in a park or somewhere else?


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 8, 2012)

It will be easier for both speedcubingman and me in October or November so it may be a while.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 8, 2012)

so like around Halloween


----------



## speedcubingman (Sep 16, 2012)

ducttapecuber said:


> so like around Halloween



maybe. if you are dying to go to a comp/meetup before then, then you should go to Chesapeake Science Point Fall 2012. its in maryland, so its not too far away. here's the link: http://union.cubingusa.com/chesapeakefall2012/index.php

also there are 2 in Pennsylvania in December, but that may be before the cube meet if people would rather come during winter break. but i am going to (most likely) go to Chesapeake Science Point, so you should try to come too, there are already 42 people signed up .


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 16, 2012)

speedcubingman said:


> maybe. if you are dying to go to a comp/meetup before then, then you should go to Chesapeake Science Point Fall 2012. its in maryland, so its not too far away. here's the link: http://union.cubingusa.com/chesapeakefall2012/index.php
> 
> also there are 2 in Pennsylvania in December, but that may be before the cube meet if people would rather come during winter break. but i am going to (most likely) go to Chesapeake Science Point, so you should try to come too, there are already 42 people signed up .



I plan on going to Chesapeake if I financially can... 
I haven't met anyone who is faster or within 20 seconds of how fast I am (which is quite slow, 26ish) I really want to meet people who are faster than me and people at about the same speed and see what methods they use. And I really want to a comp.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 16, 2012)

Yay, people actually want to come to my competition


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 16, 2012)

I want to!


----------



## speedcubingman (Oct 10, 2012)

THIS NOW HAS A NEW THREAD HERE: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-C-Cubemeet-November-2012&p=789467#post789467
RESPOND IN THAT POST

ok so i was kinda thinking around november maybe 10th or 17th (saturdays). btw, thanksgiving is the 22nd. location, most likely Fred G. Bond Metro Park. Here is the website. 

http://www.townofcary.org/Departmen...d_Greenways/Parks/Fred_G__Bond_Metro_Park.htm

its open publicly from 8am to 8pm on saturdays, so maybe like 1pm-5pm? respond to this!!! i hope this could have a great turnout


----------



## speedcubingman (Oct 10, 2012)

*N.C. Cubemeet November 2012*

Ok so i was kinda thinking around november maybe 10th or 17th (saturdays). btw, thanksgiving is the 22nd. location, most likely Fred G. Bond Metro Park. Here is the website. 

http://www.townofcary.org/Departmen...d_Greenways/Parks/Fred_G__Bond_Metro_Park.htm

its open publicly from 8am to 8pm on saturdays, so maybe like 1pm-5pm? respond to this!!! i hope this could have a great turnout


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah, I think November 10th or 17th would work out.
I live close to Raleigh so it's not that bad of a drive for me.
And 1pm to 5pm is a good time to start and end because I have about an hour drive.


----------



## speedcubingman (Oct 27, 2012)

awesomecuber150 said:


> Yeah, I think November 10th or 17th would work out.
> I live close to Raleigh so it's not that bad of a drive for me.
> And 1pm to 5pm is a good time to start and end because I have about an hour drive.



yeah, i would like as many people as possible to go, so i will start it at 1 so people can eat first and drive. tell your friends


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 27, 2012)

I would love to come!
I might be able to talk my dad into visiting our relatives in Cary, so it's a maybe


----------



## speedcubingman (Oct 27, 2012)

ducttapecuber said:


> I would love to cone!
> I might be able to talk my dad into visiting our relatives in Cary, so it's a maybe



yeah, try to ask


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 27, 2012)

I have to know the date before I ask so is it 10th or 17th?


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Either date works for me. I'm on my trimester break starting on the 9th.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 27, 2012)

I can not do the 17th, but I can do the 10th. We should set the date in stone as early as possible so everyones plans can be made.


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 27, 2012)

I just saw this, but I can't do either of those days.


----------



## F perm (Oct 28, 2012)

I would go, but Cary's a little far for me.
Maybe some other time. But I love to see NC cubers getting active!


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Oct 28, 2012)

F perm said:


> I would go, but Cary's a little far for me.
> Maybe some other time. But I love to see NC cubers getting active!


My brother's at UNCC. I'll make sure to contact you if I'm ever down there .


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 28, 2012)

Maybe the next meet could be in Charlotte. And does November 10th work for everyone?


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Oct 28, 2012)

dimwmuni said:


> I just saw this, but I can't do either of those days.


Are Saturdays in general bad for you?


----------



## speedcubingman (Oct 29, 2012)

i was hoping for the 17th but 10th will do. i want to at least get maybe 7 cubers besides me, so if you are close by, but you cant make it, tell me a date that will work, because it would be a dud with like 2 people. (so if jon and f-perm could reply...)


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 30, 2012)

I am trying to convince my dad to let me go, but he is a tough nut to crack, but it is a definate maybe
I would probably be able to do something Christmas break, and I would be able to go to anything within an hour and half drive from charlotte pretty much anyday. I would be willing to organize something in Charlotte if enough people could go, but it seems like most of you live up near/in the triangle.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Oct 30, 2012)

speedcubingman said:


> i was hoping for the 17th but 10th will do. i want to at least get maybe 7 cubers besides me, so if you are close by, but you cant make it, tell me a date that will work, because it would be a dud with like 2 people. (so if jon and f-perm could reply...)


I have a friend who doesn't have an account here that would probably go.


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 30, 2012)

Saturdays are mostly the days where I plan stuff or when stuff is happening. I just happened to have Quiz Bowl tournaments that I'm going to on both of those days. Sundays are almost always free for me though.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 13, 2013)

*Charlotte, North Carolina Cube Meet*

Hey all NC and SC cubers! 
Next week we will have a cubemeet at SouthPark mall on Saturday January 19th. We will meet in the food court. Having the meet in the mall will keep all parents/sibling drivers satisfied. 
Post what times you would be available!
Hope to see you there!


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 13, 2013)

haha you're quite welcome for the location idea...


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 13, 2013)

South Park Mall >.<


----------



## F perm (Jan 18, 2013)

I will be in Charleston, SC, for my birthday.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 20, 2013)

Well this was a bust....
Anytime any cuber is in the area post here and we could get together. 
I am looking foward to meeting some of you at the Charlotte Open. Details and registration will be up within the next week!


----------



## puzzlegeek (Feb 20, 2013)

*Need to make an OFFICIAL competition in or around NC*

There are people (myself included) who have never had the opportunity to go to a real competition because they are so far away. Someone should do something about it. I say we should have a competition in North Carolina!!


----------



## Kian (Feb 20, 2013)

puzzlegeek said:


> There are people (myself included) who have never had the opportunity to go to a real competition because they are so far away. Someone should do something about it. I say we should have a competition in North Carolina!!



This above post and this following post


puzzlegeek said:


> I would only be interested in an official competition as well. I have been looking to go to one, but they are all so far away. When there is one in NC, someone needs to let me know!



are not compatible. An official competition will not happen simply because you want it to. Work with the people trying to put something together if you're so motivated to do so.


----------



## SnipeCube (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cubers in the Carolina's?*

I was wondering if there are any cubers in upper south carolina or lower north carolina.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Feb 25, 2013)

You already know about me!


----------



## MirzaCubing (Feb 25, 2013)

There are too many NC/SC threads. lol


----------



## LukeMata11 (Feb 25, 2013)

Charlotte!


----------



## ducttapecuber (Feb 25, 2013)

LukeMata11 said:


> Charlotte!


Another Charlotte cuber! Yes!! We all need to meet up some time! I can think of roughly 6 people in the area they might come. Time to revive that Charlotte meet up thread of mine


----------



## LukeMata11 (Feb 25, 2013)

yeah dude i need to get with more speedcubers! My nabor is the closest thing and he is alright but i need competition stuck on sub 20


----------



## ducttapecuber (Feb 25, 2013)

LukeMata11 said:


> yeah dude i need to get with more speedcubers! My nabor is the closest thing and he is alright but i need competition stuck on sub 20



have you seen the unofficial charlotte comp in april? (linky)


----------



## LukeMata11 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you! I am moost likely going, never been tho..


----------



## ducttapecuber (Feb 25, 2013)

LukeMata11 said:


> Thank you! I am moost likely going, never been tho..


It should be fun! Bring all your cubing friends!


----------



## SnipeCube (Feb 26, 2013)

I dont know if anyone is still trying to start a cube meet, but i am available for a few saturdays coming up to the comp.


----------



## SnipeCube (Feb 27, 2013)

Im in Greenville, Sc.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey everybody! Well Carolina cubers are becoming active. The unofficial Charlotte comp went well and the Raleigh comp is coming up  
We are going to have a meet-up the weekend of the 25th/26th of May. We are meeting at the South Park Mall food court. Anyone and everyone is welcome! Leave a reply below on which day/time works for you. Looking foward to seeing you there


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 1, 2013)

I will be there.


----------



## LukeMata11 (May 4, 2013)

The 26th is good, 25th is my lil bros birthday haha


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jun 14, 2013)

Saturday June 22nd in the food court of SouthPark mall. Be there for a fun cubemeet!


----------



## SnipeCube (Jun 14, 2013)

I hope I can go  BTW, Cady sorry about skype haha, I was running really low on my data allowance for my phone.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jun 19, 2013)

We're are meeting at noon by the way!
See you all there!


----------



## QuantumSolver (Jul 13, 2013)

In in Charlotte during the summer and Boone during the school year. I wish I saw this thread before you guys met up. Maybe before I go back to school in August, I could meet some of you local cubers.


----------



## Sam Cubes (Aug 1, 2013)

Anyone from lowcountry south carolina?


----------



## SpeedSolver101 (Aug 1, 2013)

Im from east bend North Carolina


----------



## SnipeCube (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey are there any Comps coming up or meetups or anything?


----------



## Nuster (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello Cubers around the NC/SC. Anyone still active? 
I recently moved to Charlotte and I was wondering if there were any cubers still active because it would be cool
to get together and if there will be enough people willing to participate, eventually organize an official competition.


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 4, 2013)

Hmm, I have been on the forums for a year now and have yet to say were I live so why not say it now. I live in South Carolina! (probably already guessed that considering what thread I am posting in) But um yeah I live in South Carolina, I wish there were more cubers here:/


----------



## Nuster (Sep 4, 2013)

I think there's a decent amount of cubers here(compared to other places I've been), but maybe the only thing they need is to get "connected", I'm sure there are so many more out there not in contact with the rest of the community, and getting everyone together might help a good deal to advance cubing in this part of the States.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 4, 2013)

I live in Virginia now, but I grew up living in Raleigh for 20 years. Katie and I visit my family a lot down there, so we're interested in any Carolina cubing events. Starting around the Fall of 2014 we will be much more interested in helping organize events in NC, but before then we may be able to come to cubing get togethers or informal meetings around Thanksgiving or Christmas.

Actually, how many people live near enough to Crabtree Valley mall to consider holding a cube meet-up (NOT a competition, just a meetup) around either Thanksgiving or Christmas or both?

Also, ducttapecuber organized a competition in NC recently. She knows other cubers who are interested to host tournaments. I would contact her on the forum here to get a better idea of who's cubing in NC and where.

P.S. For all the south carolina cubers you may want to look up the Satterfield family, they have been cubing for a while and they live in SC.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi all! I live in Charlotte in case you were womdering. Right now there is one thing the making, but nothing is definate and won't be fro quite some time.
There are quite a decent number of us now, we all have seem to crawl out from our cave. There have been a few cubemeets this summer and there was an unofficial comp last April. We should have some more meet-ups this year. Just contact me. I'll make a skype chat, so just message me on skype at cady.shields and I'll add you into the group, make sure you tell me you're a NC/SC cuber. I'll add those of you I know, but feel free to withdrawl at anytime


----------



## Nuster (Sep 4, 2013)

I'd definitely be willing to drive to Crabtree Valley mall for a meet-up(if it won't interfere with work that is).
And if anyone else would be willing to meet up closer to Charlotte before Thanksgiving or Christmas I'd be willing to come there as well.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 5, 2013)

Anyone willing to have a meetup next week I will be in the UNC area?


----------



## Nuster (Sep 5, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Anyone willing to have a meetup next week I will be in the UNC area?



I'm in.


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 5, 2013)

I live in lower SC, right on the edge of Georgia so idk how far upstate I would be able to go :/


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 5, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I live in lower SC, right on the edge of Georgia so idk how far upstate I would be able to go :/



I will be mostly in Clemson.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 5, 2013)

UNC is a tad far for me during marching season sadly. 
Anyone up for anything around Charlotte, I'm definitely in.


----------



## Nuster (Sep 5, 2013)

I thought he meant UNCC..


----------



## SnipeCube (Sep 6, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I will be mostly in Clemson.


Michael, Do you live in clemson? Im pretty close to there. Where is UNC?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 6, 2013)

SnipeCube said:


> Michael, Do you live in clemson? Im pretty close to there. Where is UNC?



Ya.


----------



## SnipeCube (Sep 6, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Ya.


Awesome! Im in greenville, We should have a meetup, I know a few people who could come.


----------



## blah (Mar 14, 2014)

I realize this thread's been dead for a while, but I'll say a little something in an attempt to revive the cubing community in the Carolinas.

I'll start with a little blurb about myself (presumably most cubers today don't know who I am). The KOII (Kentucky, Ohio, Indiana, Illinois) cubers are familiar with me because I've been an organizer/staff member in 27 of the 28 competitions I've been to (bonus points for guessing the one I didn't help out at!) I lived in Ohio for 4 years but moved to Durham, North Carolina in August 2013. I'll be here until at least 2018. I'm pretty busy with grad school so I probably won't be able to organize competitions myself until, say, mid-2015. *But I am more than happy to delegate competitions if you're willing to put in the effort to organize one.*

In the last 6 months or so, I've received 3 different requests for me to delegate competitions (2 in NC, 1 in SC). Only one of them has come to fruition (South Carolina Open 2014). SirWaffle/Sydney deserves a lot of credit for working hard to make this happen. About a month ago, she knew very little about scheduling events efficiently or setting up tables and chairs at a competition venue so that traffic flows smoothly, but she drafted her ideas and I provided feedback until we were both satisfied with the plan. This is only a glimpse of the stuff that you have to think about. There have been 35 emails going back and forth between us since late January, but it wasn't until yesterday that things got finalized and announced on the WCA website (actually, this could've been done quite a bit sooner if I hadn't been so busy with school). Now that it's official, there's still a lot more preparation to be done before we're ready to run the competition in May. She's (I assume) still in high school, just like most of you, so there's absolutely no reason you can't make a competition happen if you really want to. I really hope this inspires some of you to try to organize competitions on your own, which, looking at this thread, I think a lot of you do want to have official competitions in the area.

Now that I've talked a bit about what you need to do to make it work, let's talk about what _not_ to do. Let me emphasize that this is _not_ an attempt to discount the sincerity or efforts of those who proposed the 2 other competitions that didn't happen; sometimes things just don't go as expected and it's not because of a lack of effort.
Don't disappear. If you stop replying to my emails after a while, i.e., if I have to prompt you multiple times for you to get back to me about a question I asked, you're telling me that you don't care enough about making the competition happen. If you don't (yet) know the answer, tell me that you don't and we'll figure something out together. I need to know that you're serious about _planning_ the competition so that I can be confident about you _running_ the competition.
Don't expect me to make decisions for you. It's your competition, take ownership and be proud of it. If you're inexperienced, I'll gladly give pointers all day long. But ultimately, you have to book the venue, you have to come up with the schedule, you have to figure out the parking situation, etc. I will help you with all these things but when the competition is over, I want you to be able to look back and say _you_ put in the work and _you_ made it happen, so that you get the confidence to do it again because it's a wonderful thing you're doing for the community. You're letting the younger kids compete and inspiring the older kids to organize their own competitions.
Please, please, please have a venue in mind that you're 90% sure you can book. Without a venue, we can't do anything concrete. If it's close enough for me to drive out and scout the venue, I will. Otherwise, I will want floorplans/pictures from you to make sure we don't end up with something unusable. Public libraries are common venues, so are school cafeterias.

Skimming through this thread, it looks like a lot of cubers are close the Charlotte area. I'm willing to go down there (or anywhere that I think is reasonable, just ask) on a Saturday or Sunday (if I'm free) to meet up with you and talk through details that are hard to communicate through email. If your parents are just as enthusiastic as you are, get them involved, they are (probably) more mature than you are.

I realize that there haven't been many competitions in this region, so a lot of you will be inexperienced. I _am_ willing to consider first-time organizers who have never been to a WCA competition before, but you have a lot of convincing to do. Convince me that you're serious, that you're capable, that you're not just doing it to compete in events you like so you can set personal bests. The more responsible/prompt you are during our email correspondence, the more confident I am in you. If you're getting back to me quicker than I'm getting back to you, that's fantastic (which really isn't hard, given how busy I am these days). You can find my email address on the WCA delegates page (if you want it bad enough you'll find it).


----------



## Jont828 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hmm...I live in Clemson, SC so I guess I might be able to make it to a meet up, as long as the drive isn't over 2 hours. Greenville works great for me, though!


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 1, 2014)

Jont828 said:


> Hmm...I live in Clemson, SC so I guess I might be able to make it to a meet up, as long as the drive isn't over 2 hours. Greenville works great for me, though!



I was just in Anderson, SC this past weekend for my cousins Birthday.


----------



## ducttapecuber (May 31, 2014)

We should all try and have some summer meet-ups. Charlotte area maybe?


----------



## Nuster (May 31, 2014)

ducttapecuber said:


> We should all try and have some summer meet-ups. Charlotte area maybe?


Sounds good, hopefully people will actually go through with this. Cubing in this area feels dead. (at least competition wise)


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 4, 2014)

HOW DID I JUST REALIZE THIS THREAD WAS HERE.

hi


----------



## michaelcmelton (Jan 2, 2015)

I live in the Charleston, SC if anyone here still cubes actively.


----------



## 2cubed4u (Jan 2, 2015)

The Charlotte/Rock Hill area would be perfect


----------



## TraciAG (Jan 3, 2015)

Charlotte would be a great place for a cube comp.


----------



## Fireman32 (Jan 20, 2015)

I am from Raleigh NC. Anyone close to me?


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 20, 2015)

Sweet! Wake forest here. I also know another guy, not on the forums, who's pretty decent in Durham


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 20, 2015)

Fireman32 said:


> I am from Raleigh NC. Anyone close to me?



Also, let me know if you're interested in trying to organize a competition around the Triangle area at any point, or at the very least meet up and cube some


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 20, 2015)

I am up for organizing a meetup anytime near Charlotte.
Also, y'all, the US nationals is in Hilton Head!!


----------



## Alphalpha (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm in Winston Salem.


----------



## TraciAG (Jan 21, 2015)

Durham checking in!

I think the Research Triangle Headquarters would be a fantastic place to set up a cubing competition btw


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 21, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> Durham checking in!
> 
> I think the Research Triangle Headquarters would be a fantastic place to set up a cubing competition btw



I'll help organize!


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey guys, I'd like to organize a Triangle area meetup sometime soon. It would probably be somewhere in Cary becuase that's where I live and we have a little group going. So let me know if you might be interested and if so, what dates would be good. Saturday would work best for me in general. Our cube club meets on Friday early afternoons but I don't know if anyone else could come to that. The 24th will be good for me if I'm not going to ODU (still don't know), the 31st before 12 or after 4, or the afternoon of the 7th.


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 16, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Hey guys, I'd like to organize a Triangle area meetup sometime soon. It would probably be somewhere in Cary becuase that's where I live and we have a little group going. So let me know if you might be interested and if so, what dates would be good. Saturday would work best for me in general. Our cube club meets on Friday early afternoons but I don't know if anyone else could come to that. The 24th will be good for me if I'm not going to ODU (still don't know), the 31st before 12 or after 4, or the afternoon of the 7th.



I'm down for this. I will be going to ODU so the 31st works better for me, either time, and the 7th is fine as well.

Hope this works out!


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 1, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Hey guys, I'd like to organize a Triangle area meetup sometime soon. It would probably be somewhere in Cary becuase that's where I live and we have a little group going. So let me know if you might be interested and if so, what dates would be good. Saturday would work best for me in general. Our cube club meets on Friday early afternoons but I don't know if anyone else could come to that. The 24th will be good for me if I'm not going to ODU (still don't know), the 31st before 12 or after 4, or the afternoon of the 7th.



Is this still happening?


----------



## willtri4 (Nov 1, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> Is this still happening?



I forgot about this. Sorry. Would this Friday around 1-3 work for you? I'll get back to you later with locations and more options.


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 1, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> I forgot about this. Sorry. Would this Friday around 1-3 work for you? I'll get back to you later with locations and more options.



Works for me, I'll be off then so just let me know


----------



## obelisk477 (May 13, 2016)

anyone from NC going to athens summer omega 2016?


----------



## ducttapecuber (May 18, 2016)

Discovery Place museum in Charlotte is getting the "Beyond the Rubik's Cube" exhibit for the summer starting June 11th. Come check it out. I was lucky enough to even be employed there as a temporary presenter for the exhibit. If you see me, feel free to say hi!
It should be a really cool exhibit


----------



## Drad (May 19, 2016)

ducttapecuber said:


> Discovery Place museum in Charlotte is getting the "Beyond the Rubik's Cube" exhibit for the summer starting June 11th. Come check it out. I was lucky enough to even be employed there as a temporary presenter for the exhibit. If you see me, feel free to say hi!
> It should be a really cool exhibit


Nice I'm hoping i can be there the first day it opens.


----------



## Jont828 (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm here in Clemson, SC. Anyone else in the upstate area?


----------



## The Blockhead (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm from NC, specifically Fuquay-Varina. Anyone else in the Raleigh area?


----------



## Canes96 (Jul 3, 2017)

The Blockhead said:


> I'm from NC, specifically Fuquay-Varina. Anyone else in the Raleigh area?


I live in Clayton. I'm thinking about organizing a competition in the Raleigh area. Would you be interested?


----------



## obelisk477 (Jul 3, 2017)

Canes96 said:


> I live in Clayton. I'm thinking about organizing a competition in the Raleigh area. Would you be interested?



Raleigh here as well. I know that @ducttapecuber is planning on organizing several comps in the Raleigh area in the next year and a half. I'm gonna be helping with those, and I am down to help organize others as well.


----------



## The Blockhead (Jul 4, 2017)

Canes96 said:


> I live in Clayton. I'm thinking about organizing a competition in the Raleigh area. Would you be interested?



yes, i would be very interested in a comp that close.


----------



## Caleb/spooderskewb (Feb 1, 2019)

Small town near Kinston NC


----------



## KeationianCube (May 10, 2020)

This is the new North Carolina cubers thread! The old one died out last year so I’m starting it back up with a new thread.
Edit: I know the war is over but I’m a brodobumper. Bump @ProStar


----------



## pi³ (Jun 16, 2020)

How many people in NC actually cube? There's not a lot of competitions around here (pre-coronavirus).


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jun 18, 2020)

pi³ said:


> How many people in NC actually cube? There's not a lot of competitions around here (pre-coronavirus).


We had 10 competitions in 2019 and 9 in 2018. We have a solid community with regular competitions. Most competitions fill up with a waitlist.
If it weren't for COVID-19 we would have had about the same number this year including a state championship. In a state our size, I'd say we're doing pretty good.


----------

